
(Reflecting On) the Soul of a New Machine - tosh
http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2019/02/10/reflecting-on-the-soul-of-a-new-machine/
======
tosh
> […] the deeper currents that the book captures: it is not merely about the
> specific people or the machine they built, but about why we build things —
> especially things that so ardently resist being built. Kidder doesn’t offer
> a pat answer, though the engineers in the book repeatedly emphasize that
> their motivations are not so simple as ego or money. In my experience,
> engineers take on problems for lots of reasons: the opportunity to advance
> the state of the art; the potential to innovate; the promise of making a
> difference in everyday lives; the opportunity to learn about new
> technologies.

